# can anyone helps me out pls



## jameswong (Aug 20, 2011)

hello , i am a student now studying nursing , but i got hep.B . I am wondering what if i graduate from nursing . could i work in hospital ? could i register a nurse ?


pls helps me out .


----------



## pencilpusher (May 12, 2011)

It's best to check out the doctors ideas about this. Being in the field I guess you have plenty of doctors who can make this call. Hope its for the best. Anyway whatever happens, there are other jobs that can and will help people in general like nurses do.

cheers


----------

